# I will suvive?



## Konstantinos (Nov 1, 2011)

First of all ,congratulations for the very helpful site!
I want to ask about the cost of living /month in Cape Town.
I was offered a job for only 9500R/month
its enough?thanks in advance


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Konstantinos said:


> First of all ,congratulations for the very helpful site!
> I want to ask about the cost of living /month in Cape Town.
> I was offered a job for only 9500R/month
> its enough?thanks in advance


It is not a good salary at all.


----------



## martinaloeb (May 12, 2011)

Depending on the standard of life that you lead I think it will be a struggle. SA is not as cheap as it used to be. Unless you have a lot of savings to subsidise your salary then I doubt you will get by easily.


----------

